# Restoration Project - He 162



## tango35 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey folks, after some absence due military service i am back here. The News are that i was aked to assist a modelbuilder who wants to build 1:1 scale model of a Volksjäger. After some telephone calls he follows my advices. So i came to this job like virgin to a child like we her in germany say. His first impressions especially about camouflage were in my eyes inacceptable, but his 1:1 scale dashboard is ok.

Hope he will sent me some pics of his progress, so i can show here on the Forum.

greets from GE

Thomas


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2008)

A full size model ! Sounds very interesting Thomas. You will have to keep us informed when you hear more.
Terry.


----------



## <simon> (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Thomas, welcome back first of all!

That project sounds fantasic, keep us updated!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2008)

Echo Simon's comments!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow very COOL!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2008)

Indeed....keep us posted mate....and welcome back!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome back, this sounds like a very cool project. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2008)

Same!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 13, 2008)

interesting stuff!


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm certainly looking forward to this! Glad yo completed your tour safe and sound!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome back! Military service will be considered as an acceptable excused-absence.  Project sounds great! Lookin forward to seein pics!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 14, 2008)

Thomas.......

1. Thanks for coming back.
2. Sounds like a great project. Keep us up to date!!!!!!
3. Don't be such a stranger. Hang around a bit...........


----------

